# network diagnostics pinged the remote host but did not receive a response



## xt13 (Aug 1, 2007)

My internet has been a POS lately. It hooks up no problem when I boot up my computer, but it disconnects after a few hours and then doesnt stay connected very long, I did the network diagnostics and it tried to repair but i got the message "network diagnostics pinged the remote host but did not receive a response" and I did that an still no help  I read that it helps if you have an IP Config so here's what mine looks like:
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

*C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a12d:d1fa:8fda:e582%9
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.59.1.50
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.59.1.1

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e50:20c1:2674:b82d:40fd
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::20c1:2674:b82d:40fd%11
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 15:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:10.59.1.50%23
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 17:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 18:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

C:\Windows\system32>*

I dont really know how to read these, but I'm sure that "media disconnected" can't be good?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

it looks ok if you are connected via wireless

ipconfig /all 

is also usful

has this only just started happening or all the time

if all the time
then it may be a firmware issue - can you post make/model of modem/router etc

it may be a dns issue 
it may be the isp discoinnects after 2 hours if no activity 

when it disconnects try a few things

start
run
cmd

when its all working
1) ping 10.59.1.1
2) PING 206.190.60.37
3) PING yahoo.com

post back results 

repeat when it disconnects
post back results


----------



## xt13 (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi, thanks for the reply! I am only connected via wireless and it's happening at all access points (home,work) it's very strange. It's been going on for awhile but I didn't really know what to do about it. Here is what happens when I ping those sites...

*Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ping 10.59.1.1

Pinging 10.59.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 10.59.1.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.59.1.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.59.1.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.59.1.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 10.59.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 2ms, Maximum = 2ms, Average = 2ms

C:\Windows\system32>ping 206.190.37

Pinging 206.190.0.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 206.190.0.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Windows\system32>ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [69.147.114.224] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 69.147.114.224: bytes=32 time=74ms TTL=53
Reply from 69.147.114.224: bytes=32 time=74ms TTL=53
Reply from 69.147.114.224: bytes=32 time=74ms TTL=53
Reply from 69.147.114.224: bytes=32 time=74ms TTL=53

Ping statistics for 69.147.114.224:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 74ms, Maximum = 74ms, Average = 74ms

C:\Windows\system32>*

also, here is the results when I when i do the ipconfig/ all

*Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : CHRISTI
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5006EG Wireless Network Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-E3-FF-22-0F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a12d:d1fa:8fda:e582%9(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.59.1.50(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, June 28, 2009 6:23:41 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, June 28, 2009 10:23:41 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.59.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.59.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 251664099
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 205.171.3.25
205.171.2.25
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8101 Family PCI-E Fast Etherne
t NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-D4-F5-02-3E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{DF246C92-7EA8-43FD-B166-689ACF992
B3B}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{1A1A47DD-5D11-4E58-ACDE-ED5622E04
CA4}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e50:20c1:2674:b82d:40fd(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::20c1:2674:b82d:40fd%11(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{BB64C102-3E1B-460D-AD8E-86B6A7000
8E8}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.gateway.2wire.net
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 15:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{BB64C102-3E1B-460D-AD8E-86B6A7000
8E8}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:10.59.1.50%23(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 205.171.3.25
205.171.2.25
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 17:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.gateway.2wire.net
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 18:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{BB64C102-3E1B-460D-AD8E-86B6A7000
8E8}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Windows\system32>*

Hope this helps


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

was above when it was allworking or when it appears to be disconnected?

change of ping plan
ping 69.147.114.224
ping yahoo.com



> it's happening at all access points (home,work)


means it disconnets after a couple of hours - correct
?


----------



## xt13 (Aug 1, 2007)

yep, im doin it all now when its working, and thats exactly whats happening, it works perfectly for a few hours and then it just stops working and i get "page load error" all the time, and its in firefox, IE, everything....only thing that helps is if i reboot which is irritating!

new pings!!

*
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ping 69.147.114.224

Pinging 69.147.114.224 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 69.147.114.224: bytes=32 time=75ms TTL=53
Reply from 69.147.114.224: bytes=32 time=74ms TTL=53
Reply from 69.147.114.224: bytes=32 time=74ms TTL=53
Reply from 69.147.114.224: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=53

Ping statistics for 69.147.114.224:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 73ms, Maximum = 75ms, Average = 74ms

C:\Windows\system32>ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [69.147.114.224] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 69.147.114.224: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=53
Reply from 69.147.114.224: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=53
Reply from 69.147.114.224: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=53
Reply from 69.147.114.224: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=53

Ping statistics for 69.147.114.224:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 73ms, Maximum = 73ms, Average = 73ms

C:\Windows\system32>*


----------



## xt13 (Aug 1, 2007)

the weirdest part is when its not working, im still connected to the internet, like if i hover over the icon it still says local & internet


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

when you disconnect - it will be interesting to see the pings again....

in the meantime what the make and model of the PC - you may need to reload/update the drivers ...


----------



## xt13 (Aug 1, 2007)

Toshiba Satellite P205-S6237
Windows Vista

I will retry the pings once its not working 
where would i go to check if i need new drivers?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

my other half has a toshiba, BUT its in use today preparing for a final exam tomorrow, so i dearnt have a look

I think toshiba have a program that will run and check and see if it has all the latest drives from your PC.

otherwise a full list for that machine is here
http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...P205-S6237&selCategory=3&selFamily=1073768663


----------



## xt13 (Aug 1, 2007)

my drivers seem to be okay...once my connection gets lost i will re-do those pings and post when its working again


----------



## xt13 (Aug 1, 2007)

alright, shortly after i posted the last message, my net went out....imagine that! i ran all the pings and here's what came up!
*
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : CHRISTI
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5006EG Wireless Network Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-E3-FF-22-0F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a12d:d1fa:8fda:e582%9(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.59.1.50(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, June 28, 2009 7:51:34 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, June 28, 2009 2:37:08 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.59.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.59.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 251664099
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 205.171.3.25
205.171.2.25
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8101 Family PCI-E Fast Etherne
t NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-D4-F5-02-3E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{DF246C92-7EA8-43FD-B166-689ACF992
B3B}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{1A1A47DD-5D11-4E58-ACDE-ED5622E04
CA4}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e50:20c1:2674:b82d:40fd(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::20c1:2674:b82d:40fd%11(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{BB64C102-3E1B-460D-AD8E-86B6A7000
8E8}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.gateway.2wire.net
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 15:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{BB64C102-3E1B-460D-AD8E-86B6A7000
8E8}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:10.59.1.50%23(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 205.171.3.25
205.171.2.25
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 17:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.gateway.2wire.net
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 18:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{BB64C102-3E1B-460D-AD8E-86B6A7000
8E8}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Windows\system32>ping 10.50.1.1

Pinging 10.50.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 10.50.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Windows\system32>ping 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=74ms TTL=53
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=53
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=53
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=53

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 73ms, Maximum = 74ms, Average = 73ms

C:\Windows\system32>ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [69.147.114.224] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 69.147.114.224: bytes=32 time=74ms TTL=53
Reply from 69.147.114.224: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=53
Reply from 69.147.114.224: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=53
Reply from 69.147.114.224: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=53

Ping statistics for 69.147.114.224:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 73ms, Maximum = 74ms, Average = 73ms

C:\Windows\system32>ping 69.147.114.224

Pinging 69.147.114.224 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 69.147.114.224: bytes=32 time=72ms TTL=53
Reply from 69.147.114.224: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=53
Reply from 69.147.114.224: bytes=32 time=74ms TTL=53
Reply from 69.147.114.224: bytes=32 time=72ms TTL=53

Ping statistics for 69.147.114.224:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 72ms, Maximum = 74ms, Average = 72ms

C:\Windows\system32>*

when i did the ping 10.50.1.1 i got the time out message, but i dont know what that means


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It means you used the wrong address, your Default Gateway is 10.*59*.1.1


----------



## xt13 (Aug 1, 2007)

lol, my bad, my net is workin right now but this is the results for that ping as of now

*
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ping 10.59.1.1

Pinging 10.59.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 10.59.1.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.59.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.59.1.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.59.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 10.59.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 2ms, Average = 1ms

C:\Windows\system32>*


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

OK so that is pinging all the right places
you can get out to the router
you can get out to the internet 
and you can get out to the internet using dns 

so something else is making you appear as if disconnecting - its NOT the internet as you are connected , 

do you have msn or a messenger service, 
do you have email 

i wonder if its just a problem with internet explorer ....


----------



## xt13 (Aug 1, 2007)

yep, its in the contact info on my profile for MSN

im using firefox right now, but IE wont load either once it times out, actually nothing will load that has to connect to the internet


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so now programs work, MSN stops , email wont connect 

strange because according to that PING list you are still on the internet .....

do you have a firewall at all ?

or does it stop and then reconnect ?


----------



## xt13 (Aug 1, 2007)

I know, it's such a confusing problem....no the only firewall I have is windows defender but I've tried turning that on and off as well. Thats the part I don't understand is the fact that Im still hooked up to the internet but nothing will connect....


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

maybe its a port issue on the router,
mmmmmmmm 

i know johnwill is on this post , perhaps he has asuggestion

Have you switched everything off and then turned back on
Modem then router , thsn PC etc


----------



## xt13 (Aug 1, 2007)

its possible, but since its happening at different locations that rules that out doesnt it?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

oppsss oh yes you posted that earlier 

i'll wait and see what johnwill has to say now..... and have a think .......


----------



## xt13 (Aug 1, 2007)

Well if u need me to try ne thing, my pc has timed out again, so I am just updating from the blackberry

I have tried turning everything off (unplugging etc) and occassionally it will hook back up to the net for a bit but not for long
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm thinking something that is running on the machine in Normal Mode. Can you try a wired connection as a test to see if this happens wired or wireless?

I'd start disabling groups of startup applications using MSCONFIG to see if I could isolate the application or process that is causing this issue.


----------



## xt13 (Aug 1, 2007)

Ok, so when you say a wired connection, do you mean plugging it in the network cable? I'm not very familiar with MSCONFIG.....


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Take a look at: How to use MSCONFIG

Yes, wired connection is plugging in a network cable connected to a router or modem.


----------



## xt13 (Aug 1, 2007)

Alright, I will do that when I get off work, and post some results


----------



## xt13 (Aug 1, 2007)

One more quick detail; my net just timed out on IE and Firefox, but I am still connected to msn messenger, I can also hit my back button and browse pages that loaded before it cut off, usually it knocks MSN out too but it seems like anything that was previously connected will stay that way unless I try and refresh it...but if I would hit the email button to get to my inbox it would just say page load error...so anything new (any program that needs internet)trying to connect it will not allow ...I don't get it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

When it gets to this state, I'd like to see this.

Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous IPCONFIG command output! Do NOT type <computer_IP_address> into the command, that won't work. 

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## xt13 (Aug 1, 2007)

Before I post these I wanna make sure I'm doin it right, its telling me ping request could not find host to the IP, Gateway, and DNS....is that somethin wrong or am I doin the commands wrong 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous IPCONFIG command output! Do NOT type <computer_IP_address> into the command, that won't work.


----------

